# Mojito contest



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, this just came to me out of the blue.

The first ten to post a recipe will be the contestants. The recipies will be judged by anyone in the jungle who cares to try said recipies and submit their opinion. Let's say the first twenty-five who mix and try them.

Judging will be based on originality and, of course, taste (5 pts being the best of each said category). 

I'd like to keep all non-pertinent posting out until all ten recipies have been posted. Judges, please post when you are finished tasting, and PM your results to me - please don't post them openly until judging is complete.

Prize is five of my best.

Let the mojito-ing begin!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*The pear mojito*

*1 Tblspn Superfine Sugar
3 Lime Sections
5 Leaves of Mint
1 oz. Sour Apple Pucker
1.5 oz. Bicardi Limon Rum
1 oz. Pineapple Juice
Club Soda
Ice*

Muddle (mash) the lime, sugar and mint leaves together. Add the Sour Apple Pucker, Limon Rum, & Pineapple Juice and shake with ice. Pour into a tall glass (highball or collins) top off with the club soda. Enjoy.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Mango Mojito*

3 lime wedges 
6 mint leaves 
1 tablespoon simple syrup with ginger (equal parts sugar & water w/slice of ginger)
3-ounces mango puree or mango syrup
3-ounce club soda 
2-ounce white rum 
Fine sugar to rim glass (optional)
Ice

Muddle lime & mint well. Add simple syrup, mango puree, club soda, and rum and stir or shake well. Rim glass with sugar. Add ice. Pour drink over ice. Enjoy.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Killer contest! I've never had the stuff, so I wouldn't even know where to start! I can make a mean Beam and Coke thought!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

2 ounces white rum
10 fresh mint leaves
2 strawberries, halved ( usually add more )
1/2 lime, quartered
club soda
1 teaspoon fine sugar 

Put lime, sugar, strawberries & mint in the bottom of a tall glass and muddle
Add ice, and rum and club soda and POOOF all ready to drink. 


Stacey


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

1 Small Lime
5 leaves of mint
1.5 oz simple sugar
3 dashes Angostura bitters
3 oz Mount Gay Eclipse or equivalent 
Club Soda
Ice

Muddle mint leaves and the juice of half the lime in glass. Add simple sugar, bitters, rum, and wedges from the remaining half lime. Stir then add ice. Top with club soda (but don't go overboard), stir gently, and enjoy!

This is just a slight variation on the original with the principle differences being the use of a dark rum (or really gold I suppose), bitters, and simple syrup but it is hard to improve on one of the greatest drinks of all times. I'm kind of guessing at measurements because I have always done it by sight but I think they are in the ballpark.

Edit: I'm definitely trying warhorses recipe soon! The strawberries sound like a great addition but I never would have thought of it.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

* 1 sprig of peppermint
* 7 grams of refined sugar
* 7 mililiters of lemon juice
* 45 mililiters of light dry rum
* 90 mililiters of soda water
* 90 mililiters of cracked ice
* 3 drops of angostura bitter

How to mix it

This aperitif is prepared directly in the serving glass of about 3 deciliters.

* Put the sugar, the lemon juice and the peppermint sprig in the glass.
* Bruise the peppermint leaves with the tip of a spoon.
* Add part of the water to dissolve the sugar.
* Add the rum, the ice, the drops of angostura and the rest of the water, and stir.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Ingredients:
1/2 handful Mint leaves 
4 Drops Lemon juice 
2 oz. Dark Jamacian rum 
2 oz. Club soda 
9 drops Angostura bitters 


Instructions:

1. Put mint with lemon juice in a glass 
2. Crush the mint with a spoon
3. Add ice, and most importently rum
4. Fill up with club soda to desired level
5. Top it with Angostura, 9 drops, no more no less


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

*The Chartrues'ito (Chartreuse Mojito)*

Muddle 1/4 lime and sugar in a glass
Add 10 fresh mint leaves, ice cubes
3 cl Green chartreuse and top up with soda
Stir and serve with straws


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

2 oz rum (white)
1 tbl spn of light corn syrup
Fresh mint sprig
6 oz. club soda
1/4 lime
sugar cane
Ice

Crush mint in glass add corn syrup, rum, squeezed lime and club soda. Pour over ice and add seperated/crushed sugar cane. Add mint leaves and lime wedge for garnish


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

A friend had me try this at Casa Fuente:

1 teaspoon sugar
1 lime, quartered and juiced
4 sprigs mint
2 onces club soda
2 oz Chopin vodka


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mess of Mint leaves
couple or 3 lime wedges

muddle the above

1 ounce of simple syrup

2 ounces of Conch Republic Durty White Rum
Club soda

Mix the above...

Drink 

repeat...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok boys, and gal, that's the magic number. Spread it around that we're lookin' for judges. As soon as I get enough votes in I'll announce the winner.
May the best mojito-er win!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bump!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

cquon said:


> Bump!


Doyle, do I have to make all of these and drink them at the same time? I'd be pretty flucked up, or what did you have in mind:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Doyle, do I have to make all of these and drink them at the same time? I'd be pretty flucked up, or what did you have in mind:r


You mean more than usual...right?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ResIpsa said:


> Doyle, do I have to make all of these and drink them at the same time? I'd be pretty flucked up, or what did you have in mind:r


Well, that's up to you I reckon, Vic. "Man's gotta know his limitations" tho, so........


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

okay, I'll get started this weekend on working my way through the list,


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You mean more than usual...right?


but only slightly more,


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are some great looking recipies..much better than mine...

Ingredients:
$8 cash
car to go to the Jamaican reastaurant in Hudson, WI
Designated driver (optional)


Take car to reastaurant, order one mojito, give bartender $6.50 plus tip for drink, enjoy.

(recipie can be doubled,tripled, or quadrupled...but only if designated driver is not omited)


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Atta boy, Vic! Work your way through the list.

I plan on doing that also. I didn't see anything restricting contestants from judging--right?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ivory Tower said:


> Atta boy, Vic! Work your way through the list.
> 
> I plan on doing that also. I didn't see anything restricting contestants from judging--right?


Long as you are fair!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bump


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

How is this going... are the judges still sampling... Hey Vic, don't use the ST in mojitos...


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

They all look good! I guess I know what I will be doing tonight!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

from a great cuban restaurant on calle ocho

Watermelon Mojito

Ingredients:
2 1/2 ounces melon puree'
1 ounce simple syrup
5-6 mint leaves
lime juice
2 ounces light rum
ice

Method:

1. Puree a slice of watermelon and a slice of honeydew in a blender. Combine 2 1/2 ounces of your melon puree with an ounce of simple syrup, 5-6 mint leaves, and a splash of fresh lime juice in a shaker.

2. Add 2 ounces of light rum, ice and shake thoroughly. Pour into a rocks glass and garnish with a floating melon ball.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

luckybandit said:


> from a great cuban restaurant on calle ocho
> 
> Watermelon Mojito
> 
> ...


You're a little late, judging has already started. Helps to read the first post.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> How is this going... are the judges still sampling... Hey Vic, don't use the ST in mojitos...


Haven't received any votes yet, Drifty.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

cquon said:


> Haven't received any votes yet, Drifty.


There all too drunk


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I never even saw this thread.. Frank just mentioned it to me. I just got back from Walmart and I picked up a Mojita mixer. I know, I know, I know it's gonna suck compared to the Mojita's I've had but you gotta do what you gotta do.. LOL running to Kroger's now to see if I can find some fresh mint. The mixer can wait if I find some mint.

Thinking about growing mint if I can. Not sure how it'll grow indoors but man it sure smells nice and goes good in drinks...LOL Anyone ever have any experience with growing it?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I never even saw this thread.. Frank just mentioned it to me. I just got back from Walmart and I picked up a Mojita mixer. I know, I know, I know it's gonna suck compared to the Mojita's I've had but you gotta do what you gotta do.. LOL running to Kroger's now to see if I can find some fresh mint. The mixer can wait if I find some mint.
> 
> Thinking about growing mint if I can. Not sure how it'll grow indoors but man it sure smells nice and goes good in drinks...LOL Anyone ever have any experience with growing it?


Hey Anita

grows like a weed here - even i have trouble killing it!! 
And trust me - i can kill alot of plants.....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey Anita
> 
> grows like a weed here - even i have trouble killing it!!
> And trust me - i can kill alot of plants.....


Kiwi is correct. Plant it and you are about done taking care of it.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> A friend had me try this at Casa Fuente:
> 
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> 1 lime, quartered and juiced
> ...


I guess this would be the one that I made but I used rum. What a deliscious drink!! I'm on the 2nd. I like the taste of the mint and I LOVE lime so I don't know if I'll try the others. Oh heck, I just might if I can find the ingredients. This one rocks though!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry to thread jack doyle, but I had a rough run in w/ mojitos last night haha.... as I said in skype. "Friend last night, Foe this morning" tasted good tho


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> *Mango Mojito*
> 
> 3 lime wedges
> 6 mint leaves
> ...


I made a few of these on NYE with Havana Club Rum. They were very good! :al


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

the difference between a good mojito and a great mojito is the syrup.
you gotta make your own. sugar, water, and boil it with the crushed mint (to get the oils out) until the syrup turns green. put a batch in your fridge. couple tablespoons of that and you're in business! dont' forget the sugar cane stick to gnaw on and stir it with.

-Tony


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

ncohafmuta said:


> the difference between a good mojito and a great mojito is the syrup.
> you gotta make your own. sugar, water, and boil it with the crushed mint (to get the oils out) until the syrup turns green. put a batch in your fridge. couple tablespoons of that and you're in business! dont' forget the sugar cane stick to gnaw on and stir it with.
> 
> -Tony


interesting! 

i like the whole cane stir stick as well...that's a great idea!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I made a few of these on NYE with Havana Club Rum. They were very good! :al


Good, good. By the way, I'm in need of a mojito right about now. :al


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I tried mine again and I vote that it wins this contest hands down.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> I tried mine again and I vote that it wins this contest hands down.


Looks like you may get your wish. Seems nobody else wants to play.

:cb


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

one shot glass - one bottle of jack daniels... opps wrong thread.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Hold on - I think Ms FloydP voted for mine - that's at least 1 uninvolved party!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I tried mine again and I vote that it wins this contest hands down.





cquon said:


> Looks like you may get your wish. Seems nobody else wants to play.
> 
> :cb


Yes but I tried mine two more times and I thought it was the best both times so does that mean two more votes for me. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I have tried mine every weekend since this started.

I like mine best


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine actually got a thumbs up here! I love it. It's good. I think I'll try one again right now. 

Jeez--that's like 4 or 5 votes right there. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've only tried one or two thus far but so far I likee the Mango one... don't know whose that was but its good!!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I've only tried one or two thus far but so far I likee the Mango one... don't know whose that was but its good!!!


Way to go, Dustin. Thanks for playing.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok I know not many people are doing this but damn I like drinking so I've tried the Mango One, the Pear One, the Strawberry one, and the one by Sancho. Haven't been brave enough to try Michelle's recipe yet but its coming.

I'd have to say my top two so far are Sancho's Dark Rum variation and the Mango One.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks Dustin. We appreciate all the torture you are putting yourself thru to play!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cquon said:


> Thanks Dustin. We appreciate all the torture you are putting yourself thru to play!


Oh its been HORRIBLE bro, you have no idea. There have been so many nights where I lay in bed thinking _"Why God? Why must I be so drunk??? What did I ever do to deserve this?"_ ...... and then I remember, and smile 

:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, this has gone on way too long. Only three non-partisan votes, all for different contestants - Sancho, Beagle Boy, and Ivory Tower. Unless I get another vote from someone else OTHER than the contestant, I'm gonna throw all 3 names in a hat and pick one. Contest ends tomorrow, 7:00 pm CST.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Congrats to Beagle Boy, looks like you win. PM me an addy and I'll get your prize in the mail.

To those of you who participated and tested the recipes, Thank You.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

sh!zzat, and Beagle Boy's was made with _Vodka_! 

Good work anyway, and thanks to Doyle and the tasters. :al


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

cquon said:


> Congrats to Beagle Boy, looks like you win. PM me an addy and I'll get your prize in the mail.
> 
> To those of you who participated and tested the recipes, Thank You.


Might just have been the time of year, up here we are just geting out of the hot tottie season - or maybe I'm thinking of the tatertot hot dish, anyway PM sent

Thanks!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Beagle Boy said:


> Might just have been the time of year, up here we are just geting out of the hot tottie season - or maybe I'm thinking of the tatertot hot dish, anyway PM sent
> 
> Thanks!


Your prize is on the way (DC# in PM).

Tatertot hot dish, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to the contest weiner.. :tu 

I am just starting to appreciate mojitos so I didn't have a recipe to add. I really liked the idea of adding a slice of ginger to the simple syrup that Ivory Tower suggested.

The only thing I can add to this excellent thread is to suggest you all try 10 Cane brand Rum. I didn't care for rum or any rum drinks until I tried it. It is made from sugar cane instead of Molasses and it seems to make a big difference. I tried another rum made from cane, Oronoco and didn't like it as well, however it appears many "from cane" rums are hitting the market.

-Matt-


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Matt,
Had a 10 Cane Mojito this weekend... really one of the best Rum's out there for Mojito's IMO. Not as sickly sweet and more of a refreshing taste!

Its good!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

cquon said:


> Your prize is on the way (DC# in PM).
> 
> Tatertot hot dish, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Package arrived - very nice selection for a contest win!

Thank you sir!


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

wow great prize and a great contest...........wish I would have seen it earlier...............I will be tryin all of them:al


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm going to a mini herf at Doc Stogie Fresh's house this weekend and will be making a mess of mojitos. I think I'll stick to the basic recipe (no vodka, damnit! :r ).


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I know the contest is over but this seemed as good a place as any to post this.

Went to Topolobampo a week ago. (Rick Bayliss' restaurant).
Had an AWESOME drink there. I know it's a "sorta kinda" mojito since it doesn't have rum, but it was sooooo good.

Basically, it was a mojito with a blanco tequila in it (forget what kind) instead of rum. Then it had some ginger and some habanero as well. Just enough spiciness to be really intriguing, not enough to ruin the drink.

Have to say it was one of the best mixed drinks I've ever had. I'll probably try to make it some time but I'm guessing that it will take a lot of experimentation to get the proper amounts of ginger and habanero.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

tequila, I can handle in a sort-of-Mojito drink, 


but vodka... huh uh.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> tequila, I can handle in a sort-of-Mojito drink,
> 
> but vodka... huh uh.


Heathen!


----------

